# “Tears in the Rain” – Joe Satriani Cover



## barnesable (Jun 27, 2009)

Not sure if this is the proper area to post electric solo performances, but I didn’t want to put it in the acoustic section. If I’m breaking rules in any way please let me know. 

Thought I’d play it safe when covering Satch by doing a video of his easiest tune :congratulatory:. Hope you enjoy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKIhWEOhung

As I mentioned in another post, haven’t really checked out other areas of the forum so I’m looking forward to perusing other peoples videos/demos etc… Thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounded great to me!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love that satch tune. Sounded great.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Enjoyed that. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nicely done. I haven't heard that song in many years. Time to dust off The Extremist now...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nicely played and great tone.

Thanks for posting.


----------

